# [Game][Free][4.0+] Space Shuttle Flight



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

Hello,

here is my brand new game:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.spaceshuttleflight

Who has not dreamed to navigate a Space Shuttle through an asteroid field ever?

Enjoy this wonderful arcade adventure and blaze your trail through an asteroid field back to the earth!

Only with razor sharp nerves and good timing you can pass this trip. For there are lurking many dangers that make this adventure so tough.


----------

